# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Static Mixing Heads for two or three Materials

## Davo

These mixers will blend two (shown) or three materials (cold flow, room temperature emulsifiables, liquids, resins or gels) at your programmed ratios. 

Heated versions will be available at a later date.

----------


## curious aardvark

interesting. 
any plans for a similiar filament head ? 
Quite a few machines with them around now.

----------


## Feign

I know just what you're asking about and while I've got some great _ideas_ for a multi-filament mixing head, I can't confidently say they're developed enough to be called _plans_ just yet.

----------

